# Urgent



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

We came to Italy from Australia for an appointment with a doctor...he, in turn, advised immediate surgery...all medical appointments, treatments, surgery and hospital stays...along with accommodation and living costs have been paid for by our own means. We still have relatively healthy bank accounts...we are now at the end of our 90 day visas, having originally been told to go to the UK and return (it would reset the 90 days...we have now learned this is not the case)...I should note that the treatment and surgery (and follow up treatments) are NOT available in Australia

The doctor has advised my medical condition would be impacted upon significantly if we returned to Australia at this time...we are 'short staying' in France, but have found a house we would like to buy...which is 'an aside'

REALLY I just NEED to know what to do as we are VERY stressed about the Visa arrangements and overstaying with the 'not being allowed reentry'...I need to be in Italy, for 1-2 weeks blocks (for treatment) every 3 months...please help!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You probably need to contact the Italian government about getting some sort of "compassionate circumstances" form of visa to cover the period of time your medical treatment is expected to take. You'll probably need some sort of reports or confirmation from your doctor who set up all this.

I would start with the prefettura in the area where you're staying. They should be able to tell you what you need to do to obtain the necessary visa or temporary residence permit to allow you to continue your treatment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> You probably need to contact the Italian government about getting some sort of "compassionate circumstances" form of visa to cover the period of time your medical treatment is expected to take. You'll probably need some sort of reports or confirmation from your doctor who set up all this.
> 
> I would start with the prefettura in the area where you're staying. They should be able to tell you what you need to do to obtain the necessary visa or temporary residence permit to allow you to continue your treatment.
> Cheers,
> Bev


From what I'm reading it looks like we may have to travel (against Doctor's advice) all the way BACK to Australia, as we were 'supposed' to apply on medical grounds within eight days of arrival...we hadn't seen the doctor at that point and certainly didn't know I'd require surgery...also, alarmingly, I've just read that overstaying a visa in Italy subjects you to fines of between 5,000 and 10,000 Euro???

I'm absolutely losing my mind trying to 'work through' the web pages and information. I just don't know what we're supposed to do.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought I'd come back and update this one for anyone who MAY at any time get themselves into a similar situation.

We contacted the Australian Embassy then travelled back to Italy where we saw the people at the Immigration Office...and now have the 'right to stay' Visa granted on medical grounds. PHEW. It wasn't 'easy' as we were apply for a visa from WITHIN the country but we managed it...it took about 2 weeks to get everything in order.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KimMii said:


> I thought I'd come back and update this one for anyone who MAY at any time get themselves into a similar situation.
> 
> We contacted the Australian Embassy then travelled back to Italy where we saw the people at the Immigration Office...and now have the 'right to stay' Visa granted on medical grounds. PHEW. It wasn't 'easy' as we were apply for a visa from WITHIN the country but we managed it...it took about 2 weeks to get everything in order.


thanks so much for coming back with the update - so glad you got it all sorted out & I hope you're recovering well?


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

I would say that you MUST take a local with you when doing anything along these lines...even though many of the people at Immigration (in Italy) could speak English it certainly helped to have a native speaker along. We were fortunate to know someone who knows someone who knows someone...so we were able to bypass some of the waiting around and misdirections we may have encountered otherwise.

Recovery is going quite well, although I do need to undergo a second surgery but I won't have any stresses about visas etc to 'go along' with it all this round 

BTW we will be 'based' in Genoa for the 'duration' not sure how many months that will be...we're just playing it by ear...Genoa is lovely, the people, the architecture and the FOOD!


----------

